# Interesting new video by Roy Dean



## Spinedoc (Mar 28, 2017)

Roy Dean on the passing of Stanley Pranin, and the future of Aikido. He's wishing to appear on Joe Rogan's show to discuss things further. Considering he is a 3rd degree BJJ blackbelt, and Aikido Blackbelt, Japanese Jujutsu Blackbelt, and Judo Blackbelt....he has quite the pedigree, and he wants to talk about the effectiveness of Aikido.

The Future of Aikido - Ikazuchi Dojo


----------



## Steve (Mar 28, 2017)

I've mentioned Roy Dean many times in the past.  He has a very interesting perspective.  If you haven't checked out his grading videos (where one of his students is promoted), it's worth a look.  Not only is it clear he puts a lot into ensuring his students are prepared for their belt promotion, it's also clear he makes being promoted a BIG deal. 

Very interesting guy.


----------



## JP3 (Apr 9, 2017)

I read the page as I couldn't get the vid to play for some reason. And personally, I think Joe Rogan can be a tool.


----------



## drop bear (Apr 9, 2017)

I hope it works out for him. I think he will get a lot of resistance. A lot of people are very comfortable in what they do.


----------

